# Dla



## kayla (Jul 23, 2010)

Hey all
Can i please ask what rate od disability living allowance you claim for your children?
I have recieved my letter back saying my lil girl is entitled to middle rate however im up doing night work so its like they haven't took that into account.
Of a night i am up at least 4 times with her. Wanting drinks, testing sugars, injections and making food if needed.
Someone told me to appeal for higher rate as i should be entitiled to it.
Do you think i would be entitled and worth appealing? Xx


----------



## novorapidboi26 (Jul 23, 2010)

Hey Kayla ,

How old is your daughter?

I am unsure of an answer to your question because I have never known of any allowance for being diabetic (as a child)

Why is this?

Is she recently diagnosed, as your nights seem to be rather unsettled, does she need food in the middle of the night?

Ultimately if you can appeal for whatever reasons it worth a try.

If anyone else knows more on this subject I would be interested.


----------



## kayla (Jul 23, 2010)

She is 15 months and was diagonesed in april of this year.
Not well controlled at the moment sugars are all over the place. Yes sometimes in the night she needs food
Children can get DLA as long as they have had diabetes for over 3 months.


----------



## Northerner (Jul 23, 2010)

Hi Kayla, have a look at this thread, where DLA was discussed, I think it might give you some information to help:

http://www.diabetessupport.co.uk/boards/showthread.php?t=6021


----------



## MrsBoyle (Jul 23, 2010)

Dylans 3 and he gets the highest rate


----------



## bev (Jul 23, 2010)

Higher rate is based on night-time care, so if your getting up through the night then you will be entitled to it. Keep a diary of what you do every night and how long it takes etc and appeal for the higher rate. You do have to be very detailed and they will probably ring you to ask more questions. Children dont *do* stable due to lots of reasons so you are doing the right thing by testing at night. The idea that they all wake when hypo is untrue and has been proved.Bev


----------



## Becca (Jul 23, 2010)

kayla said:


> Hey all
> Can i please ask what rate od disability living allowance you claim for your children?
> I have recieved my letter back saying my lil girl is entitled to middle rate however im up doing night work so its like they haven't took that into account.
> Of a night i am up at least 4 times with her. Wanting drinks, testing sugars, injections and making food if needed.
> ...



Hi Kayla, i think i replied to you on one of the boards on FB...i think a lot of the time they *hope* that you will settle for the rate they give you and won't have then energy or time to appeal.  Higher is so dependent on night care and if you can prove that you are up - diaries and log books etc then you should def appeal it


----------

